# Une musique pour un vidéo dramatique?



## chupastar (8 Juin 2007)

Bonjour à tous!

Je viens poster ici non pas pour parler du Mac mais pour un boulot que j'ai à faire pour mes études.

Je dois faire une prévention sur les accidents de la route qui viserait un public de 20-25 environ.

Dans ce boulot j'ai eu l'idée de faire un petit film et à un moment du film j'ai mis une succession d'images et de petites vidéos trouvé par-ce par là sur le web et montrant des accidents, le tout sur fond sonore de la BO de Requiem for a dream.

Seulement j'ai appris qu'il y avait déjà deux vidéos faites par des autres groupe qui avait la même bande sonore, j'aimerais alors la changer.
Et c'est là que vient le problème, je ne sais pas par quoi la changer, c'est pour cela que je fais appel à vous au cas où vous auriez une idée.

Merci beaucoup par avance de votre aide!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2007)

Le g&#233;n&#233;rique des dossiers de l'&#233;cran&#8230; :affraid: (une vieille &#233;mission t&#233;l&#233; que tu n'as pas d&#251; conna&#238;tre. Mais fait une recherche, tu verras )


----------



## elKBron (8 Juin 2007)

je propose "Suicide is painless"... th&#232;me du film / s&#233;rie M*A*S*H
Les paroles ICI

et reeprise il y a quelques temps par The Manic Street Preachers

[YOUTUBE]i-g0aBYVCgE[/YOUTUBE]

moi je pr&#233;f&#232;re de loin l'original, mais bon...



samantha edith : ah ben elle a aussi &#233;t&#233; reprise par Marylin Manson, lol


----------



## Saltabadil (8 Juin 2007)

Quelques idées en passant donc : 
-Le début de la 5ième symphonie de Chostakovitch.
-La B.O de "the Hours" par Philip Glass (ou un quelconque autre morceau de ce compositeur)
-La sonate "clair de lune" de Beethoven, pourquoi pas ? Le calme désespoir de ce morceau pourrait bien faire ressortir les images...

Bon courage à toi


----------



## chupastar (8 Juin 2007)

Merci beaucoup, je vais aller m'&#233;couter tout &#231;a!

J'avais aussi pens&#233; &#224; la BO de Rob D dans Matrix, le long morceau de 7 minutes, il me semble bien qu'il serait pas mal...


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4293628 a dit:
			
		

> Le g&#233;n&#233;rique des dossiers de l'&#233;cran&#8230; :affraid: (une vieille &#233;mission t&#233;l&#233; que tu n'as pas d&#251; conna&#238;tre. Mais fait une recherche, tu verras )



Ainsi parlait Zarathoustra de Strauss


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Juin 2007)

Dans le Stabat Mater de Vivaldi, ce morceau qui est assez formidable...

Sinon, si les images sont vraiment violentes, pourquoi pas une petite musique toute douce?
Genre comptine pour enfant, un truc du genre...
Ou carrément un morceau des frères Jacques bien débile.


----------



## je hais les ordis (8 Juin 2007)

moi je calerais bien une musique sympa et joyeuse qui foute bien les boules. 
SI tu as vu le film censur&#233; "face &#224; la mort" ...enfin le principe de passer une musique joyeuse lors d'une sc&#232;ne d'&#233;pouvante , ca rajoute au cot&#233; cruel.

EDIT, bon bobby m'a grill&#233;....conard de blork


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Juin 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ou carrément un morceau des frères Jacques bien débile.



Genre "Les anges dans nos campagnes"


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> [] bien débile.




Et ben voilàààà ! Pas moyen d'être sérieux deux minutes avec toi :mouais: :modo:


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4293737 a dit:
			
		

> Et ben voilàààà ! Pas moyen d'être sérieux deux minutes avec toi :mouais: :modo:


Tatata! 

N'emp&#234;che que je file des super id&#233;es gratos, moi. 
Malheureusement, je crois bien que le coup de la petite musique douce sur des images d'accidents, &#231;a a d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; fait dans un spot pour la s&#233;curit&#233; routi&#232;re il y a quelques ann&#233;es...

Donc &#231;a pourrait faire recyclage.
Mais bon...


_Tac, dans les chicots le publiciteux. _


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Juin 2007)

... Du JOY DIVISION... Au moins on est toujours sûr de ne pas tomber dans le primesautier vulgaire...


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Juin 2007)

Ou "Tennessee Stud" de Johnny Cash...

Assez primesautier, mais tr&#232;s sobre quand m&#234;me, classe...

Perso j'opterais pour &#231;a.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Juin 2007)

"Accident" de Starshooter est aussi assez primesautier et collerait particulièrement bien au sujet...


J'me suis viandé méchant
J'ai toutes les tripes à l'air
d'la cervelle plein les dents
scalpé par les pignons
un bras dans l'radiateur
on m'condamne
J'suis pas mort

Ach'vez le!
Ach'vez le!


:love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Dans le Stabat Mater de Vivaldi, ce morceau qui est assez formidable...


Tiens, le &#171; Cum dederit dilectis &#187; du _Nisi Dominus_&#8230; On se demande d'o&#249; tu connais &#231;a. 

Au cas o&#249;, pourquoi pas un morceau de Craig Armstrong ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Juin 2007)

Muse-Blackout


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Juin 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Tiens, le « Cum dederit dilectis » du _Nisi Dominus_ On se demande d'où tu connais ça.



Non non non.
Vous m'avez aidé à mettre un nom sur un morceau que je connaissais déjà, môôôssieur. 

Pas pareil.


----------



## pascalformac (8 Juin 2007)

Et bien entendu  en bon citoyen  que tu es ( film sur la prévention tout ca)
tu acquitteras les droits d'auteurs et taxes liés  à l'utilisation des dits morceaux...

n'est ce pas?
 
...
...
C'est bien ce que je pensais... 

Alors ... utiliser des morceaux libres de droits
( anciens ou contemporains , trouvables via les annuaires web c'est pas ce qui manque)


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Juin 2007)

C'est pour ses &#233;tudes, &#231;a va quand m&#234;me...


----------



## chupastar (8 Juin 2007)

Oui j'avais pens&#233; &#224; une musique enfantine, sans parole, mais l&#224; j'ai encore moins d'id&#233;e... Car en fait j'explique le projet: le film d&#233;marre avec deux petites filles (ou gar&#231;on mais je ne les ai pas trouv&#233;s) qui jouent aux petites voitures et s'amusent &#224; faire des accidents, ensuite on voit deux adolescents en train de jouer &#224; un jeu vid&#233;o de voiture et qui s'amusent eux aussi &#224; se rentrer dedans, ensuite si vous avez encore des id&#233;es de jeux de voitures qui se tamponnent (ou pas peut &#234;tre) je suis preneur, et puis la musique d&#233;marre avec des images et des extraits de vid&#233;os montrant des accidents ou leur cons&#233;quences, &#231;a dur 2 minutes environ et &#231;a termine par un texte du genre "conduire n'est pas un jeu" puis "arr&#234;tons de nous amuser" (l&#224; encore, si vous avez mieux je suis preneur), et l'image final sera les deux voitures des petites filles du d&#233;but qui se tamponnent l'une contre l'autre...

Alors c'est vrai que peut-&#234;tre une musique assez enfantine serait bien...

Je suis pr&#234;t &#224; &#233;couter vos conseils!

Merci.

Ah, et pour les musiques bien s&#251;r je vais aller les acheter...  Non, mais &#231;a ne durera pas longtemps et c'est juste pour une pr&#233;sentation devant ma promo... Quoi que je me souviens d'une histoire d'une instit qui avait eu une amende car elle avait utilis&#233; une musique pour son spectacle de fin d'ann&#233;e!

EDIT: et celle-la &#231;a ne serait pas bien? en libre de droit en plus...


----------



## pascalformac (8 Juin 2007)

chupastar a dit:


> Je suis prêt à écouter vos conseils!


ok allons y


> Ah, et pour les musiques bien sûr je vais aller les acheter...


les acheter te donne uniquement  le droit de les écouter ( en privé) , l'achat ne donne aucunement le droit de diffusion


> Non, mais ça ne durera pas longtemps et c'est juste pour une présentation devant ma promo..


pile le cas de diffusion publique
.





> Quoi que je me souviens d'une histoire d'une instit qui avait eu une amende car elle avait utilisé une musique pour son spectacle de fin d'année!


par exemple

Alors pour être tranquille , prends du libre de droits


----------



## chupastar (8 Juin 2007)

Dans ce cas l&#224; il faut que je fasse une demande &#224; la sacem juste pour un devoir qu'on me demande?  -> Oui.


----------



## pascalformac (8 Juin 2007)

pourquoi faire compliqu&#233; quand tu peux faire simple?

Prends du libre de droit


----------



## chupastar (8 Juin 2007)

ok.

Mais m&#234;me en libre de droit je ne trouve pas de musique qui va bien...


----------



## pascalformac (8 Juin 2007)

la musique ici est un effet audio accompagnant le contenu , ce n'est pas la musique qui doit primer mais ce que tu as &#224; dire
(sinon on fait trop gaffe &#224; la musique et moins au contenu)

En prenant du classique t'as un choix large
par exemple l&#224;
http://www.musopen.com/view.php


----------



## fredintosh (8 Juin 2007)

Voyons tes th&#232;mes : jeux, accidents, t&#233;lescopages, musique guillerette...  

"Boum" de Charles Trenet ?


----------



## pascalformac (8 Juin 2007)

pas idiot de jouer le d&#233;calage
mais gaffe ca peut se retourner et cramer le propos

je t'attendrai &#224; la porte du garage ... nationale 7 etc
( copyright&#233; et d&#233;fendu sev&#232;re par la sacem , trenet fut -et est toujours -une de leurs poules aux oeufs d'or)


----------



## fredintosh (8 Juin 2007)

Moi je disais &#231;a surtout pour le titre ("Boum !") 
Mais bon, dans le genre humour noir, on peut trouver mieux.

Sinon, dans le genre bien flippant, il y a le Sacre du Printemps de Stravinsky (genre musique de Psycho, sc&#232;ne de la douche), ou alors carr&#233;ment justement une BO d'un film d'Hitchcock (compositeur Bernard Herrmann). Vertigo ?


----------



## pascalformac (8 Juin 2007)

Dans un genre radicalement oppos&#233;  sur des s&#233;quences choc: *silence total*

rien , pas de commentaires pas de bruitage pas de musique
le spectateur ne peut que voir

bien utilis&#233; c'est redoutablement efficace


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juin 2007)

A day in a life, des Beatles, le th&#232;me est abord&#233; (He blow his mind out in a car, he didn't notice that the lights had changed), et le final crescendo pourrait coller !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2007)

chupastar a dit:


> jouer &#224; un jeu vid&#233;o de voiture et qui s'amusent eux aussi &#224; se rentrer dedans, ensuite si vous avez encore des id&#233;es de jeux de voitures qui se tamponnent (ou pas peut &#234;tre) je suis preneur



Demolition Derby.


----------



## patlek (15 Juin 2007)

C' est le moment d' utiliser garage band.


----------



## rezba (15 Juin 2007)

Si tu ne trouves pas ton bonheur chez Valiza tools, éditeur de compils de (bonne) musique libre (plutôt electro/ambient/expé), tu peux toujours passer par ce moteur de recherche de musique sous creative commons.


----------



## Bassman (15 Juin 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6fmyKSaJXk



Slayer - South of heaven, &#231;a le fait bien en g&#233;n&#233;ral


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2007)

Question musique libre, il y a aussi Jamendo.


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Juin 2007)

patlek a dit:


> C' est le moment d' utiliser garage band.


C'est le moment de trouver un vrai travail, ouais!


----------



## Bassman (15 Juin 2007)

Sinon y'a Soldier Side de SOAD 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T8YluAMCRT8


----------



## elKBron (18 Juin 2007)

On Darkened Wings de Marduk... le petit solo à partir de 1min48 suivi de la reprise (un autre à 3min45), moi ca me fait frissonner...
on sent bien le dramatisme de la situation : les ailes de la Mort arrivent lentement, et te hape soudainement...

[YOUTUBE]NbQQA5FbVpQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Amok (25 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4293628 a dit:
			
		

> Le générique des dossiers de l'écran :affraid: (une vieille émission télé que tu n'as pas dû connaître. Mais fait une recherche, tu verras )






TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ainsi parlait Zarathoustra de Strauss



Hé non : la célebrissime musique utilisée pour le générique des dossiers de l'écran est à l'origine celle du superbe film de Jean-pierre Melville, "L'armée des ombres"*, composée par Eric De Marsan.

* On l'entend lors de la scène où des résistants, capturés par des allemands, se retrouvent victimes d'un jeu macabre dans un champ de tir: Il ne s'agit pas de la musique du générique. Voila, voila...


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juin 2007)

Amok a dit:


> H&#233; non : la c&#233;lebrissime musique utilis&#233;e pour le g&#233;n&#233;rique des dossiers de l'&#233;cran est &#224; l'origine celle du superbe film de Jean-pierre Melville, "L'arm&#233;e des ombres"*, compos&#233;e par Eric De Marsan.
> 
> * On l'entend lors de la sc&#232;ne o&#249; des r&#233;sistants, captur&#233;s par des allemands, se retrouvent victimes d'un jeu macabre dans un champ de tir: Il ne s'agit pas de la musique du g&#233;n&#233;rique. Voila, voila...



Par contre, Ainsi parla Zarathoustra de Strauss est bel et bien la musique d'un film c&#233;l&#232;bre aussi, puisqu'il s'agit de celle de ce monument cin&#233;matographique pour l'&#233;poque, qu'&#233;tait 2001 Odyss&#233;e de l'espace.


----------



## mado (25 Juin 2007)

Un morceau de la BO de Crash ?..


----------



## bobbynountchak (25 Juin 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Par contre, Ainsi parla Zarathoustra de Strauss est bel et bien la musique d'un film c&#233;l&#232;bre aussi, puisqu'il s'agit de celle de ce monument cin&#233;matographique pour l'&#233;poque, qu'&#233;tait 2001 Odyss&#233;e de l'espace.


Ouais, c'est surtout l'intro du live d'Elvis at chaipus ou. 

C'est quand même une autre référence, pardon!


----------



## Amok (25 Juin 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Par contre, Ainsi parla Zarathoustra de Strauss est bel et bien la musique d'un film c&#233;l&#232;bre aussi, puisqu'il s'agit de celle de ce monument cin&#233;matographique pour l'&#233;poque, qu'&#233;tait 2001 Odyss&#233;e de l'espace.



Il y a aussi toutes les valses du v&#233;n&#233;rable dans ce film : un vrai best of ! 



bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ouais, c'est surtout l'intro du live d'Elvis at chaipus ou.
> 
> C'est quand m&#234;me une autre r&#233;f&#233;rence, pardon!



Oui, surtout le "Chaipus ou". Un CD de r&#233;f&#233;rence !


----------



## bobbynountchak (25 Juin 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Oui, surtout le "Chaipus ou". Un CD de référence !




Je l'ai retrouvé : live au madison square garden.

Non mais hé ho!


----------



## Bassman (25 Juin 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Oui, surtout le "Chaipus ou". Un CD de référence !



Faut que je te fasse écouter son Live at Chépukoi.

Une vraie tuerie, a coup de beurre de cacahouète


----------



## fredintosh (25 Juin 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Il y a aussi toutes les valses du v&#233;n&#233;rable dans ce film : un vrai best of !



 Sauf qu'il ne s'agit pas du m&#234;me Strauss : :rateau: 

Le Beau Danube Bleu : Johann Strauss (1825-1899), autrichien

Also Sprach Zarathustra : Richard Strauss (1864-1949), allemand

Et les 2 sont dans le film "2001 l'Odyss&#233;e de l'espace".

   

:casse:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Hé non : la célebrissime musique utilisée pour le générique des dossiers de l'écran est à l'origine celle du superbe film de Jean-pierre Melville, "L'armée des ombres"*, composée par Eric De Marsan.
> 
> * On l'entend lors de la scène où des résistants, capturés par des allemands, se retrouvent victimes d'un jeu macabre dans un champ de tir: Il ne s'agit pas de la musique du générique. Voila, voila...


Merci  Moi on ne m'aurait pas cru  (oui P77 ni cuit non plus  )


----------



## bobbynountchak (25 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4313445 a dit:
			
		

> Moi on ne m'aurait pas cru




Menteur.


----------



## Bassman (25 Juin 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Menteur.



Lèche cul !


----------



## Amok (25 Juin 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Sauf qu'il ne s'agit pas du m&#234;me Strauss : :rateau:
> 
> Le Beau Danube Bleu : Johann Strauss (1825-1899), autrichien
> 
> ...



D'o&#249; "_le v&#233;n&#233;rable_", par rapport au "_jeune_".


----------



## Amok (25 Juin 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Et les 2 sont dans le film "2001 l'Odyssée de l'espace".



L'un je vois bien : c'est Dave. Mais l'autre, quel rôle ?


----------



## Amok (25 Juin 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Menteur.





			
				[MGZ] Bassman;4313459 a dit:
			
		

> Lèche cul !



Futurs bannis !


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Juin 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Sauf qu'il ne s'agit pas du m&#234;me Strauss : :rateau:
> 
> Le Beau Danube Bleu : Johann Strauss (1825-1899), autrichien
> 
> ...





Amok a dit:


> D'o&#249; "_le v&#233;n&#233;rable_", par rapport au "_jeune_".



Sans compter qu'en plus, vers la 19&#232;me minute du film, on voit passer un figurant en Levy-Strauss (Oscar Loeb-Strauss, dit Levy-Strauss : 1829 - 1863, allemand naturalis&#233; am&#233;ricain)


----------



## Amok (26 Juin 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sans compter qu'en plus, vers la 19&#232;me minute du film, on voit passer un figurant en Levy-Strauss (Oscar Loeb-Strauss, dit Levy-Strauss : 1829 - 1863, allemand naturalis&#233; am&#233;ricain)



Et Dominique Strauss-Khan, c'est le fils de qui ?! De l'Aga ou de l'arri&#232;re petit-fils de Richard, j'ai nomm&#233; Alfred, n&#233; &#224; Bourg la Reine et de ce fait, fran&#231;ais ?! Auteur, qui plus est de "pas besoin de demander a ta lune ce qu'elle m'offre au coucher de soleil", op&#233;ra lyrique h&#233;las m&#233;connu ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Juin 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Et Dominique Strauss-Khan, c'est le fils de qui ?! De l'Aga ou de l'arri&#232;re petit-fils de Richard, j'ai nomm&#233; Alfred, n&#233; &#224; Bourg la Reine et de ce fait, fran&#231;ais ?! Auteur, qui plus est de "pas besoin de demander a ta lune ce qu'elle m'offre au coucher de soleil", op&#233;ra lyrique h&#233;las m&#233;connu ?



Je sais p&#244;, mais ces temps ci, en tout cas, c'est un Strauss sous stress :rateau:



(Je parie qu'il va me trouver un Strauss en strass pour contre attaquer )


----------



## Amok (26 Juin 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> (Je parie qu'il va me trouver un Strauss en strass pour contre attaquer )



Perdu : tu me dois un gage !


----------

